# Create a bootable USB drive!



## Krazzy Warrior (Nov 9, 2008)

Create a bootable USB drive! 

*img181.imageshack.us/img181/9003/magicisofullbl1.jpg

Descrption: 
I had to search all over for this information, so I stole a little here, borrowed a little there, and made up what I couldn't find, to get it all in one place. 
Hopefully, this will save everyone some time. 

First, this is PE version 2.0, and earlier versions will not work. I do not/will not work with BartPE, so I haven't a clue what needs to be done in that environment. 

Your USB and the port it is using must be USB 2.0. I don't know if USB 1.0 will work slowly, or not at all. 

I'm assuming you've created a bootable PE Version 2.0 CD. 
I used the drive letters that my computer assigned to the devices. Yours may be different. 
C:=local hard drive 
D:=CD/DVD drive 
E:=USB Thumb drive 
X:=PE's RAM disk 

You need to assure that you select the proper disks, as you will be erasing and formatting the thumb drive. I will not be responsible for any data loss or woes you encounter! 

You'll need MagicISO, to extract all folders and files (including hidden files) from your CD to a file on your C: drive (I used c:\bootusb) 
(You probably already have these files in a folder, somewhere. you needed to use them to create the ISO. If not, extract them before you boot the PE CD). 

Boot your PE version 2.0 CD 
type these commands: 
disk part 
select disk 1 (this was my USB drive. type in "detail disk" to be sure you've selected the USB drive) 
clean (you are erasing the selected disk. I hope you got it right!) 
create partition primary 
select partition 1 
active 
format fs=fat32 (this takes a while) 
assign 
exit 

You're now back at the command prompt, and need to copy the files from the folder you created on your hard drive to the USB drive. 
xcopy c:\bootusb\*.* e: /h /e (this also takes a while) 

You can't copy the files from the RAM drive, as they're in use by PE 
I don't think (but haven't tried) you can copy them from the CD, as they're compressed. (?) 

Good luck, and I hope to have saved someone a bit of trouble figuring this out.

*Source:-Somewhere in chip.in/forum*


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 9, 2008)

:yawn:
Old news...still relevant though


----------



## skippednote (Nov 9, 2008)

Nice


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Nov 9, 2008)

My Pleasure..!!


----------



## swaroopjain (Nov 9, 2008)

hai thanks man...its very helpful 4 me.....thanks a lot.....


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Nov 9, 2008)

My Pleasure buddy...!!


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Nov 10, 2008)

Thnx For Sharing


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Nov 10, 2008)

My Pleasure..


----------



## silicon_fusion (Jun 29, 2009)

Thanks..


----------



## Aspire (Jul 25, 2009)

Useful news!

BTW Dont say My Pleasure to increase Post count again and again


----------



## Most Wanted (Jul 25, 2009)

Cool.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jul 25, 2009)

Aspire said:


> Useful news!
> 
> BTW Dont say My Pleasure to increase Post count again and again





Most Wanted said:


> Cool.


ahaha! BUMP!! 

My Pleasure ...aspire yaar why u always take everything of mine from negative point of view...??


----------



## topgear (Aug 11, 2009)

Though there are other methods exists it's really a good one 

@ *Krazzy Warrior* - TFS


----------



## RaghuKL (Aug 11, 2009)

@krazzy : Thnx for sharing.

PS: Waiting for some guy to post that direct link in the chip forum. not that i need it.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Aug 11, 2009)

topgear said:


> Though there are other methods exists it's really a good one
> 
> @ *Krazzy Warrior* - TFS


  TFS???



RaghuKL said:


> @krazzy : Thnx for sharing.


8)


----------



## RaghuKL (Aug 11, 2009)

is This original source ???


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Aug 12, 2009)

^^err! i copied it from chip forum as i mentioned in the source......didn't knew its already posted..


----------

